

Megaupload User Asks Court for Files Back. Again. - bond
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/05/megaupload-user-asks-court-files-back-again

======
drcube
"Cloud" is not the future, with governments like these. All you entrepeneurs
better take note.

Also, it's probably just a matter of time before PaaS and SaaS servers are
taken down because the political winds shift against a few apps located at
Rackspace or Amazon or wherever.

If I were in this game, I'd host everything locally and secure the crap out of
it. In fact, securing your data and services against governments is likely to
become a big business soon.

~~~
nitrogen
_If I were in this game, I'd host everything locally and secure the crap out
of it. In fact, securing your data and services against governments is likely
to become a big business soon._

Business depends on the acceptance (or at least tolerance) of government.
Expect anything that slows down the government to be outlawed.

~~~
ktizo
Business has rockets these days.

~~~
Qz
Only because the government allows it.

------
SagelyGuru
This highlights the core question of property rights applied to private data.

Surely individuals must have the same rights in this regard as governments and
large corporations whose database may have been stolen?

The wisdom of the decision about where to store that data should not be
important in law, as long as there was a reasonable expectation not to have it
stolen.

We are not even talking about just unauthorised access to private data but
about deleting it altogether! Once they get away with this, no data will ever
be safe again.

------
res0nat0r
Isn't this just grandstanding by the EFF? IANAL but during most physical
trials the evidence stays under seizure until the case is over.

~~~
Karunamon
Perhaps, but how does evidence handling work when it's of crucial importance
for the defense?

~~~
res0nat0r
This isn't actually related to the defense, it is for a random Megaupload
customer.

~~~
Natsu
The defense cannot get the data, either.

